# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  cfar na dallojne ne si shqipetar nga te tjeret

## brumarfed

cfare na dallon ne si shqipetar nga te tjeret?

----------


## BIBIU

Besoj se vetem fakti qe jemi Shqipetare

----------


## prishtinase

*un jam 50/50  po mendoj qe vetem plisi nervoza tjera ska  qe dallojn nga te tjeret*

----------


## mia@

Nga kush te tjeret?. Se edhe ata te tjeret nuk mund ti futim ne nje kategori. Shume e pergjithesuar pyetja.

----------


## Jack Watson

> *un jam 50/50*


Po 50 tjetër ça është?

Sa për temën, gjuha.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Futi nje te lexuar historise sone, se do ta gjesh me siguri.

----------


## alnosa

Nga koka se e kemi te gjithe pa perjashtim si pllake.

----------


## PINK

> Nga koka se e kemi te gjithe pa perjashtim si pllake.



Une pervete e kam rrumbullake si shpirt.  :syte zemra:

----------


## alnosa

> Une pervete e kam rrumbullake si shpirt.


Se di ,s'te besoj !Pa dale te shohim njehere. :Lulja3: 
Pastaj une e kisha fjelen per pllaka te rrumbullakta  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

> Se di ,s'te besoj !Pa dale te shohim njehere.
> Pastaj une e kisha fjelen per pllaka te rrumbullakta



Po te them qe rrumbullake dhe c'a rrumbullake se , hic mos ki dyshim  :ngerdheshje: 


Ne lidhje me temen, tema te tilla nuk i duroj dot per vete faktin se shqiptaret nuk jane ufo, po kane qef te pronuncohen pak te tille. Njerez si e gjithe bota jane dhe shqipot. asgje nuk i ben te vecante. Si t'gjithe te tjeret, me te mirat dhe keqiat e tyre.

----------


## kleantin

dikur nje vezhgues i huaj  ne shqiperi i tha perkethyesit. *ju aq te zgjuar jeni sa as vete nuk e dini*.une mendoj se kjo eshte thenie e madhe

----------


## Smth_Poetic

dmth ai i huaji i ka thene perkthyesit '' u 're too clever for ur own good'' .
sbesoj se e ka thene kete gje . 

tek ne si popull , gjeja e pare qe vihet re eshte ''trashesia'' . 
we are too thick for our own good .

----------


## kleantin

> dmth ai i huaji i ka thene perkthyesit '' u 're too clever for ur own good'' .
> sbesoj se e ka thene kete gje . 
> 
> tek ne si popull , gjeja e pare qe vihet re eshte ''trashesia'' . 
> we are too thick for our own good .


per ty po  nqs   e mendon dhe e  ndien kete qe thua  per mua jo

----------


## Roi

Une mendoj se nga te tjeter ndryshojme ne disa aspeket, Si psh :
Ne si shqipetare jemi shume me te aferm ne familje dhe me te prekshem se te tjeret.
Po ja shave shqiptarit nenen nuk i duket tragjike, po ja shave motren obob te gjet e zez dita..

----------


## Juli_85

> cfare na dallon ne si shqipetar nga te tjeret?


*Shqipja me dy krena.*

----------


## prishtinase

> Po 50 tjetër ça është?
> 
> Sa për temën, gjuha.


bosnian  :Lulja3:

----------


## Edna- shpk

egoizmi , kokefortesia.

----------


## xfiles

popull i trashe.

----------


## prishtinase

XFILES  TE VRAVA    :Mos:

----------


## xfiles

po ashtu jemi, popull i trashe.

----------

